# Brauche neues PC Lenkrad



## Batze (8. Mai 2014)

Huhu 

Also, ich habe folgende Situation.
Mein doch etwas älteres Logitec Lenkrad, WingMan Formula Force GP, gibt so langsam seinen Geist auf.
Der Spielraum beim Kurven wird zu Groß. Es ist nicht mehr präzise genug, es leiert eben aus. 
Ok, ist auch schon so 5 Jahre alt und in dauer Benutzung.
Es muss also ein neues her.

Natürlich habe ich mich umgeschaut. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden.

Deshalb wollte ich mal ein paar Tips, vor allem was mir wichtig ist, persönliche Erfahrungen einholen.
Wichtig ist mir eine gute Standhaftigkeit am Tisch. Also die Arretierung muss Top sein, auch gerade dann wenn man mal etwas heftiger ausholt.
Die Pedale müssen perfekt ansprechen. Da darf null Spielraum sein. Wie eigentlich am ganzen Gerät. 
Außer die üblichen Schaltwippen müssen 4 Buttons, bei mittlerer Handgröße ohne darauf zu schauen perfekt erreichbar sein und auch einen gewissen Abstand haben.
Preis kann so bei 120€, bis höchstens 150€ liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2014)

Hab zwar selber keinen Tipp aus Erfahrung, aber hier Gamepads, Lenkräder und Joysticks - Marktübersicht und Tipps zum Kauf  ne aktuelle Übersicht auf Seite 4. 

Für Dich wäre dann wohl das Logitech Driving Force GT optimal, an sich sogar das einzig in Frage kommende: es soll gut sein und erfüllt Deine Preisvorstellung, kostet bei amazon inzwischen sogar nur 120€ http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CJ5FP2M 

Die teureren kosten direkt ab 230€ aufwärts. Die beiden zwischen 150 und 200€ (TM Ferrari Wireless GT 430 und TM Ferrari GT 458 Italia) kommen nämlich sicher nicht in Frage, das ist bei beiden so ein Gestell zum "ins Zimmer stellen" für Konsoleros, also wenn man keinen Schreibtisch hat. 

Und billiger als das Logitech Driving Force GT sind wiederum dann welche, die direkt nicht mal 50-60€ bis auf das eine Thustmaster hier, was aber nicht so gut ist wie das Logitech Driving Force GT: Thrustmaster T100 Force Feedback Racing Wheel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 


Jedenfalls laut Marktübersicht - vlt. gibt es ja inzwischen mehr, aber im Preisvergleich sieht es an sich genau so aus. Moment, incht ganz: EINES für 80€ gibt es noch, was nicht in der Übersicht steht: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005L0Z2AC  das gibt es bei hardwareversand.de für 75€ + 7€ Versand: Thrustmaster Ferrari 458 Italia


----------



## svd (8. Mai 2014)

Schade, Fanatec hat seine günstigere Serie auslaufen lassen. Viel Auswahl hast du da nicht mehr.

Für mich blieben damit nur zwei Kandidaten über:

Falls du auch den 900° Lenkeinschlag brauchst, das Logitech Driving Force GT... wenn 270° reichen, und wenn du es noch irgendwo auftreiben kannst, das Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 FFB.

Letzteres habe ich selber. Ordentliches FFB, gute Verarbeitungsqualität, sehr gute Befestigung, Pedale mit unterschiedlichem Widerstand für Gas und Bremse, funktioniert ebenfalls mit Gran Turismo auf der PS3.

Aber halt den geringeren Lenkeinschlag und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das Logitechmodell in Zukunft noch den besseren nativen Support bekommt.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2014)

270 würden voll ausreichen. Mehr hatte ich bisher nie. Wäre dann nur eine totale Umgewöhnung meines spielverhaltens denke ich mal.

Also ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit, eventuell kommt ja was neues raus in nächster Zeit. Denn momentan, also gefällt mir nichts so richtig, 
Habe ja auch bei Media Markt und Saturn so einiges mal, sagen wir angefasst. 
Gefällt mir alles nicht wirklich.

Schade das es nicht mehr sowas gibt wie das alte MS Lenkrad. Das war, wie man sagen muss fast jede Hardware von MS einfach nur Klasse.

Danke erstmal.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2014)

Du MUSST ja nicht wegen der 900 Grad das Lenkrad aus der Mittelstellung eraus um 450 Grad drehen für "Lenkrad nach ganz links" oder so, da wären ja viele Spiele unspielbar    man KANN diesen Modus einschalten.


----------



## svd (8. Mai 2014)

Der Lenkeinschlag des Driving Force GT lässt sich im Treiber von 40-900° einstellen. Die FFB Effekte wirken dir bei den Extrema entgegen, sodass du die Begrenzung deutlich spürst.

Der größte Schwachpunkt des DFGT sind aber die Pedale, heißt es. Recht klein, leichtgängig und nahe zusammen. Aber vlt. ist dein altes Lenkrad da eh ähnlich, sodass es keine Umstellung wäre.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2014)

Danke, für eure Hinweise zum Lenkrad Einschlag, wuste ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht, b.z.w. hatte ich bis her noch nicht gebraucht, aber danke nochmals für den hinweis.  War bis jetzt so immer zufrieden.

Bei den Pedalen mach ich leider keine Abstriche, also klein und nahe zusammen geht gar nicht.
Manch einer mag damit zurechtkommen, ich leider nicht.

Also bei zu kleinen Pedalen kommt es mir so vor, das ich da kein Gefühl mehr am Gas habe. Das muss schon etwas größer sein. Auch sollte der Wiederstand am Pedal gegeben sein, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Mai 2014)

Was fährst du denn damit? Auch so richtige Hardcore Simulationen?
Dann würde ich dir empfehlen, falls es irgendwie möglich ist, noch etwas länger zu sparen und dann direkt ein hochwertigeres Wheel, z.B. Fanatec, zu kaufen. Die Clubsport Pedale aus Alu sind super und haben auch realistischen Widerstand. Leider kosten die allein schon 250,- EUR.


----------



## svd (8. Mai 2014)

Hmm, für das problemloseste Out-of-the-Box Paket würde ich dann doch die F430 suchen.
Ganz so präzise wie mit teueren Lenkrädern wirst du nicht fahren, aber wenn's hauptsächlich Spaß machen soll und es nicht auf Rundenzeiten ankommt, keine schlechte Wahl.

Für das beste Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis würde ich das Driving Force GT gebraucht suchen. Gibt's auch unter 80€. 
Wenn du nicht an einen Simfreak gerätst, wird es wohl kaum benützt sein. 
Zusätzlich würde ich mir bei Fanatec die "CSR Pedals EU" für 80€ holen und die miesen DFGT Pedale ersetzen.

So hast du das präzise Lenkrad des DFGT, unzählige Knöpfe, sequenziellen Schalthebel und die günstigsten aber vielzählig konfigurierbaren Pedale. Liegt halt leider leicht außerhalb des angepeilten Rahmens.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn damit? Auch so richtige Hardcore Simulationen?
> Dann würde ich dir empfehlen, falls es irgendwie möglich ist, noch etwas länger zu sparen und dann direkt ein hochwertigeres Wheel, z.B. Fanatec, zu kaufen. Die Clubsport Pedale aus Alu sind super und haben auch realistischen Widerstand. Leider kosten die allein schon 250,- EUR.



Teilweise schon, also wenn dir z.B. Grand Prix Legends was sagt. 
So teilweise versuche ich in dieser Liga mit zu halten. 

Aber 250 Ocken sind für ein Lenkrad schon echt eine harte Sache.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Teilweise schon, also wenn dir z.B. Grand Prix Legends was sagt.
> So teilweise versuche ich in dieser Liga mit zu halten.
> 
> Aber 250 Ocken sind für ein Lenkrad schon echt eine harte Sache.


 naja, das behältst Du aber im Gegensatz zu ner Grafikkarte dann auch nicht nur 2-3 Jahre


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hab das Thrustmaster *RGT Force Feedback Pro Clutch*:
RGT Force Feedback Pro Clutch Edition PC | Thrustmaster
Läuft seit Jahren problemlos bei Formula 1, Dirt 1-3 etc..

Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit sehr schlecht.
Aber ich habs gerade vor ein paar Wochen beim MM liegen sehen


----------

